# Ebony Sap Wood



## myingling (Oct 26, 2014)

Picked this wood up off @pinky was able to salvage some black on this call while making it ,,,,,,the black and the sap wood realy set each other off and was able get little black in with the strikers

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 26, 2014)

I saw you post this on FB earlier... I didn't want to ask there, but I'm curious, are my eyes playing tricks on me, or is your soundboard just barely off the bottom?


----------



## myingling (Oct 27, 2014)

its set at a normal depth ,,,,but do adjust on harder woods


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2014)

NICE calls


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 27, 2014)

I thought that was the playing surface. Are the edges of it rounded? Very cool looking, by the way.


----------



## dbroswoods (Oct 28, 2014)

Mike nice looking caller!!! 

Mark


----------



## myingling (Oct 29, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I thought that was the playing surface. Are the edges of it rounded? Very cool looking, by the way.



Thanks
Ray ,,,not sure what what u mean by edges rounded


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice AGAIN, Mike. I gotta get some more copper...


----------

